# Orlando Culinary Academy



## navy chief (Sep 4, 2003)

I will be starting the OCA in October with night school. Is anyone going to OCA or been? Looking for comments/suggestions about the school and their successes. Hoping the investment is worth it in the long run.

Ken


----------



## catmaiden (May 21, 2004)

I am considering attending OCA....just wondered how you like it and if you had it to do over again, would you still attend school there? I am a bit nervous about committing that much $$ and am here looking for feedback about Le Cordon Bleu. 

catmaiden


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

I'll be starting Le Cordon Bleu in July down here in Miami....


----------

